# Name your grail have/want



## Weld Inspector (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi everyone let's see if we can get a decent thread goin, what is your current best light and what is ur dream light.

I'll start current grail 2xcr123 mcgizmo haiku al-ti powdercoat

Dream grail jeff hanko trident in copper lovecpflovecpf

I'd love to see the grails some of the makers have/want 

So how bout it CPF?


----------



## archimedes (Oct 8, 2017)

Great thread idea, Weld ... and posts with photos are quite welcome, by the way


----------



## DIPSTIX (Oct 8, 2017)

Want grail: TN40SVN
Best light: Acebeam K60


----------



## LiftdT4R (Oct 8, 2017)

Love it! I don't think I'll ever get one but my grail is an AA Mag Vari-Beam. I have almost every other Maglite and I've only ever seen one. I'd also like a 7D in blue or red.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 8, 2017)

Wow! Good idea for a thread. 

Can't wait to see what some folks hold out as _their_ grail.

For my collection I've already obtained most of the Grails I never thought I'd obtain... Maglite VareBeam and Marquis for starters. A couple of pre-1920 lights were acquired in excellent condition that I had never figured would or could be acquired... at least in my budget range. The latest of those was a steel Franco toy pistol flashlight from about 1912 with enough tarnish to look really old but no rust or alkaline leak damage. None. 

In LED lights a few prototypes were obtained from none other than PK himself. 2 prototype weapon lights and the first one off the assembly line prior to polish and coating taking place. A prototype cerekoted FL2 that was used to test the durability is one of my favorite EDC lights.

The grail I'm still hoping to obtain won't mean much to most. But it was a light my pop used to let me hold for him many moons ago. A Radio Shack knock off of a 1st generation Kel-Lite with a 2nd generation medium head. If it's any conscelation, Don Keller built me a knock off of that Radio Shack knock off. 

I've manage to find a whole bunch of lights I never figured on. Some took a while like a minty 1st gen 2C Kel-Lite and others I figured don't even bother to Google like a Daylo Soldier Boy light issued to soldiers in WW1 were obtained in both blue'd _and_ nickel plated with about 2 hours of searching. Recently a 2 year search paid dividends on a minty ARC AAA LE. And for about 1/2 what I figured would have to be spent.


----------



## lion504 (Oct 8, 2017)

My grail is an HDS Executive Clicky made of 7075 with an XP-L HI V2-3A 5200K. Since we're going grail, I'd like 500 on high and the ability to send the light back in for emitter swap, if I deem it necessary to upgrade.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Oct 8, 2017)

Honestly, I don't really have grails. If there's a light I see that I want bad enough, I hustle until I make it happen. 

My best light, or the one I'm most proud of that I had to hustle to get is, first and foremost, my Sigma Damascus Copperhead Regulus. Man did I sell to get that one. Sold knives, lights, iirc I sold a McGizmo Mule, an Okluma, and a knife to be able to get it. No regrets, I ended up rebuying a different Okluma (or two), and a Haiku. 

My HDS Action light wasn't terribly expensive but I don't think I'll ever part with that one. Spy 005 in black Al and chrome with a warm emitter swap by lazer is also irreplaceable and much beloved. 

I hope to one day be lucky enough to own one of the older Spy 007 and there's a dude on Instagram that made a flashlight for himself, every time he posts it I envy him.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Oct 8, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Great thread idea, Weld ... and posts with photos are quite welcome, by the way



Archimedes,

What are your grails?


----------



## archimedes (Oct 8, 2017)

Weld Inspector said:


> Archimedes,
> 
> What are your grails?


I was just gonna wait for a bit, then chime in here later ...[emoji14]


----------



## Gt390 (Oct 8, 2017)

Great thread idea.
current favorite light is arc aaa millermod cree. Just got it but it is just what I had hoped it would be. I think it will hold the favorite spot for a long time.
Grail is an arc6 with nachia 219b 4k.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 8, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Wow! Good idea for a thread.
> 
> Can't wait to see what some folks hold out as _their_ grail.
> 
> For my collection I've already obtained most of the Grails I never thought I'd obtain... Maglite VareBeam and Marquis for starters. A couple of pre-1920 lights were acquired in excellent condition that I had never figured would or could be acquired... at least in my budget range. The latest of those was a steel Franco toy pistol flashlight from about 1912 with enough tarnish to look really old but no rust or alkaline leak damage. None.



No pictures?


----------



## the0dore3524 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hmm, if I had to decide on my current grail light it would probably be my BOSS 35. But even though it's my overall best light it rarely sees pocket time. My most used light would have to be my Muyshondt Aeon MK. III because of the form factor. It's so easy to just clip to the pocket of my jeans and go. Zero presence and always there when I need it. If I could only choose one light though, it would be one of my HDS lights. 

In terms of a grail light I really want, I'm not 100% sure. I've sort of been phasing out of the custom-light range back to "budget-beaters". When I say budget, though, I'm mainly referring to my Surefires. Using my P2X Fury the other day really brought back the old days and what originally got me into lights. I also recently picked up some old-stock LX2s and have been really looking at the other lights SF is offering lately.


----------



## xdayv (Oct 8, 2017)

Is it okay to chime in now and change the answer thereafter, LOL!!


----------



## magellan (Oct 9, 2017)

Pretty much any Hanko.


----------



## camelight (Oct 9, 2017)

My current grail is thrunite tn40s
My want grail is acebeam x65vn (regular and solis versions)


----------



## Slumber (Oct 9, 2017)

My grail light would be an Okluma DC1 in Ti with a single emitter, no pocket clip (or holes), bored for 16mm primaries and driven modestly at around 650-800mah on high. Just two modes...Low/High or programmable. 
Closest I have to it is a HIVE Haiku, but the design is a little busy for my taste.


----------



## hombreluhrs (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm the proud owner of that one  Mokume twisted Trident gunner grip made by Jeff Hanko. It's my dream light.


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 9, 2017)

hombreluhrs said:


> I'm the proud owner of that one  Mokume twisted Trident gunner grip made by Jeff Hanko. It's my dream light.



_*YIKES !!*_


----------



## torchsarecool (Oct 9, 2017)

Current best light dereelight XSvn
Grail light silent Thunder Ordnance lance of ra


----------



## scout24 (Oct 9, 2017)

After almost nine years here, a lot of lights have come and gone. All time faves? McGizmo McLux III PD-S. Spy 005 with a 4500k XP-L thanks to Datiled. 4 flats SF A2. Half a dozen SF C2's, including two with crosshairs logo. Half a dozen flat sided E2e's. Current generation faves are my HDS lights, and my two BOSS from Oveready. I've stopped chasing the high dollar grail stuff for now...


----------



## Weld Inspector (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank all of you for your input as a relatively new (just over a year in) member I'm very happy to have started a thread that has grabbed some attention and piqued some interest!


----------



## ven (Oct 9, 2017)

Tough call, i have quite a few fav lights, other than gifts(always super special to me), i have a few 
x40vn which is pretty much a one off



These haiku tana triple 219b



Surefire wise, my c2 from precisionwoks , bored and 2 trits installed, z32 cryos, triad tail is one of my favs(do like them all a lot though!)




I have more, especially the gifts over the years which mean more to me than any i have bought. 

As for "grails", again tough call, maybe a BOSS one day or a twisted trident(hanko) which would be enjoyed and complement my little collection. I do try and use all of them, maybe some with more care than others(i have specific beater lights as I dont see the point in beating up an expensive light..........i know crazy and why have it!). So used they get, just not dragged across a floor or in hand when climbing metal ladders:duck:..........the thought :laughing: 

Trouble for me, i would have to save up.................i have kids with grail toy needs , nothing more too add :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 9, 2017)

Nitroz said:


> No pictures?








Here's the 1912 Franco





Compared to other stuff





The cerecoated FL2





A couple of old beauty Francos





The Soldier Boys





The prototypes PRX #0000 and PRX #85





An ARC flashlights polo shirt





The prototype to the PK Paladin





Lights from Don Kellers personal collection
2nd from left is one of eleven 1st gen with 2nd gen medium head lights he built summer 017. Far right, that 2C came with a protype LED module that never went into production (#13 of 14)





Prototype Brinkmann Legend.
6 were produced for Snap On to try. They said "no thanks". Note it has hi/lo switch and on/off switch

That's it for now.


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 9, 2017)

This doesn't exist but I would like a skinny (mini?) single AA/14500 powered, stainless steel HDS Rotary running a Nichia 219C 9080 4500k sporting a triad-type tail cap.


----------



## magellan (Oct 9, 2017)

ven said:


> Tough call, i have quite a few fav lights, other than gifts(always super special to me), i have a few
> x40vn which is pretty much a one off
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, that is one awesome threesome!


----------



## ven (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you Magellan,you don’t do too bad yourself


----------



## archimedes (Oct 9, 2017)

Ok, you asked me about grails....

Although I have a fair number of rare flashlights of one sort or another, I'll highlight the Spyglass, as one of the most meaningful to me here.











I think this represents an incredible effort by a CPF'r to create ( and document ! ) a scratch-made custom torch.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/373167

I am fortunate to count @calipsoii as a forum friend, and was able to request certain features built to my personal specifications.

In particular, the emitter choices, and reflector selection were custom tailored to my requirements.

I really enjoy flashlights with a secondary deep red emitter, and this one includes a 3mm LED with spectral peak at 660nm.

The main output is provided by Osram Oslon SSL150, from a 3500K / 90+ CRI bin, installed behind a rather deep and narrow SMO reflector.






- - - - -

So what may be out there that I would consider an unattainable (or very nearly so) grail ?

Well, let's start with some rare coated titanium torches, such as the (1/1, I believe) AuRa TiN ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...we-have-here&p=3087408&viewfull=1#post3087408

... and the (1/1) TiN Cool Fall 007 ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-lights&p=4891045&viewfull=1#post4891045

Next, let's consider something a little bit smaller ... the Hanko Timascus GG LF2XT

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ibute-thread&p=4388226&viewfull=1#post4388226

And something just a bit bigger ... the Mac Titanium Mega HID

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-MAC-Daddy-of-them-All-Largest-Titanium-light

But for the truly ultimate, ne plus ultra, grail-of-grails ... it could be none other than the WLL (Tungsten Larry Light) ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...y-Light-quot&p=1151095&viewfull=1#post1151095


----------



## Weld Inspector (Oct 9, 2017)

Wow archimedes I just spent 30 min reading the thread about Larry lights that is the rarest of the rare huh? Thank you for bringing that to my attention I didn't know anything about them


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 9, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Here's the 1912 Franco



Thanks for the pics. That 1912 is one cool light!


----------



## Rstype (Oct 9, 2017)

Been wanting to get a mcgizmo haiku 1xAA with a nichia 219v. Grail light status. My current one is my TnC 18350 quad dragon, which really lives up to its name in power "Dragon"


----------



## gunga (Oct 9, 2017)

Your grail is achievable.


----------



## richbuff (Oct 9, 2017)

My current best light is the Acebeam X65vn. I became super excited as soon as its specs were released months before the light itself was released. I ordered one as soon as it appeared to be available, and I got a second one, because it is so awesome. This light has the beam performance that I always wanted from other lights that just can not do what this can do. 

My dream light is similar to the Acebeam X65, but with both some more power and some more throw. There are lights that put out a lot more light much closer in, and there are lights that put out a very very narrow beam further out. I am looking for the most light about 400 meters/400 yards/quarter mile. So far, the X65 is the bees knees for this.


----------



## robosaur (Oct 10, 2017)

Best is either zebralight sc600w mk3 hi or noctigon m43 meteor. 

Grail is a Tim Miklos custom, I'm not too picky.


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 10, 2017)

It's not as exotic as your Titanium or Mokume Gane lights, but I still lust after a Moddoolar Pocket Triple.





Nearly got one on the Marketplace earlier this year, but it was Conus only. By the time I'd organised someone to post it on to me from the States it was gone.
I live in hope.
P


----------



## Weld Inspector (Oct 10, 2017)

Peter vetman

If there's 1 thing I've learned for certain after being a member for a year is that everyone has there own likes and dislikes when it comes to flashlights be it tint, material, use

I myself was drawn to CPF after seeing a pic of a hanko Sunwayman full of trits for the first time.

So you saying the moddular is your grail is completely understandable to each their own we are all here because we love lights we don't have to love the same ones 

Thank you for your input I'm very happy so many people have contributed to this thread.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 10, 2017)

Zebralight SC63 with a Nichia 5000K (4500K would be fine). Got close with the SC64c, but not close enough I'm afraid.


----------



## robosaur (Oct 10, 2017)

markr6 said:


> Zebralight SC63 with a Nichia 5000K (4500K would be fine). Got close with the SC64c, but not close enough I'm afraid.


But the 64 will have the new ui right?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 10, 2017)

robosaur said:


> But the 64 will have the new ui right?



New UI, but not the LED I want. I tried the same with the SC5c and hated it.


----------



## mcbrat (Oct 10, 2017)

I've handled a lot of custom makers lights, but nothing has come close to the surface finish on this polished Mac damascus. Smooth as can be. Feels like jewelry. Paired with a 5 mode engine, the only think that would make it better would have been an 18650 version of it...


----------



## magellan (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow. A truly great Mac.

Not a Mac but a similar body style in a 18350, and the mokume and trits are nice, not to mention the triple emitter in this Sinner Opus:

http://imgbox.com/QBwa4jN6


----------



## magellan (Oct 10, 2017)

These Sunwaymans are pretty nice:

Left: heavily customized SWM by Steve Ku, a 18500 Ti with 12 trits

Right: M11R XL-L U2 Dream, Flamed Rainbow model by Vinh

http://imgbox.com/88uvcbGi


----------



## magellan (Oct 10, 2017)

This TnC copper AR-PR 1 of 5 that I was very fortunate to have mcbrat sell me is pretty special:

http://imgbox.com/7jsDb2qp


----------



## magellan (Oct 10, 2017)

I really like Luter lights and this big, stubby triple mod with a somewhat unusual 26350 size battery is fun:

http://imgbox.com/DUYFMkys


----------



## magellan (Oct 10, 2017)

A shot of the battery with the light. You don’t see these batteries very often.

http://imgbox.com/ucVbezmb


----------



## ven (Oct 11, 2017)

Very nice guys, those would certainly be my grail lights! Beautiful works of art, I would probably be frightened of using them though!


----------



## magellan (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks, Ven.

I’ve posted a few of my faves, and might post a few more. I might not call all of them grails exactly, but they are some of my favorite lights.


----------



## magellan (Oct 11, 2017)

I have some TnC pocket lights, but these mokume versions at 1000 lumens on high are my faves:

Left: Extreme Micro Dragon CR2

Right: Micro Lux Dragon 10440

http://imgbox.com/a4OpOYZy


----------



## magellan (Oct 11, 2017)

And another rare light I got from mcbrat, the Mac 1 of 1 alumi-bronze, showing patina:

http://imgbox.com/bozLGJZQ


----------



## magellan (Oct 11, 2017)

The CR2 is my favorite size battery, and for both functionality and aesthetics these Muyshondt Aeon Mk. III’s in mokume and Timascus are hard to beat:

http://imgbox.com/zThHtS4p


----------



## magellan (Oct 11, 2017)

I don’t know if I’d call it a grail, but this “The Sphere” bronze AA/14500 (“Captain Nemo light”) from Art Steigerwald in Germany is unique:

http://imgbox.com/BbCoheTr


----------



## bltkmt (Oct 11, 2017)

I would really, really, really like to have a red Aeon Mk I.


----------



## magellan (Oct 11, 2017)

Ha-ha! I have just the “opposite”—a red one—but it’s an Ion instead on an Aeon, and a Mk. II instead of a Mk I. You can see it’s an Ion from the photo.

http://imgbox.com/oK5vSETC


----------



## bltkmt (Oct 11, 2017)

magellan said:


> Ha-ha! I have just the “opposite”—a red one but—it’s an Ion instead on an Aeon, and a Mk. II instead of a Mk I. You can see it’s an Ion from the photo.
> 
> http://imgbox.com/oK5vSETC




Drooling here....


----------



## troutpool (Oct 11, 2017)

The one I want is a polished brass Boss 70 without clip holes--the Brancusi of flashlights.


----------



## magellan (Oct 11, 2017)

troutpool said:


> The one I want is a polished brass Boss 70 without clip holes--the Brancusi of flashlights.



LOL. Luv the Brancusi reference. One of my favorite sculptors.


----------



## elzilcho (Oct 11, 2017)

There was a Surefire E1B that came through a while ago that had been anodized a light blue color. I wouldn't call it a grail but I _loved_ the look of that light. Someone beat me to it last time and I've been keeping an eye out for it ever since. If that Surefire ever comes around again, I'll pounce on it the moment I see it.


----------



## Krumbbs1976 (Oct 11, 2017)

Argh.. well after having my Mcgizmo AA Mule a while now I cant ask for much more from an edc light.. Id love an HDS rotary in titanium! Also AA..


----------



## fisk-king (Oct 11, 2017)

Current best light: Ra (HDS) 200cn( '07ish?)

Future must have: Nothing really pops out @ me right now. There are a lot of 'jewelry' lights out there and high output lights but nothing tickles my fancy. Maybe a 2AA High Noon clicky?


----------



## Rat (Oct 12, 2017)

Great thread here is mine.

The grail I own is the "Surefire Beast prototype" It's a beast of a light it's so big and the machine work is outstanding. 2nd place grail is in my avatar.












So you can see how big this light is next to a C2





The grail light I have always wanted "OMEGA FORCE TEAMSTER USA C2" I tracked down the currant owner a few years back it took a lot of home work to find who has it but he is keeping it.

Images by DaFABRICATA saved by ME :naughty:











:thumbsup:


----------



## magellan (Oct 12, 2017)

Wow. That monster size light is amazing. Any idea what the output is? What kind of batteries does it take?


----------



## Blackbird13 (Oct 12, 2017)

I e always admired that light so much . Surefire lights are still my favorite.


----------



## ven (Oct 12, 2017)

WOW WOW WOW that is awesome, as with the others


----------



## magellan (Oct 12, 2017)

As far as a grail goes, this light has one of the greatest UI’s ever offered in a flashlight. It uses a ramp up and ramp down function. You just press and hold and it increases stepwise in brightness to the maximum, and pressing again it reduces in brightness to the minimum. Plus the beautiful polished brass dragon body makes this Mr. Bulk Dragonheart one of the great lights. (I’m trying to recall the battery size; it’s either CR123A or 18500. I’ll see if I can find it and confirm, but I’m partial to 18500’s. The issue is I also have the Bulk Lionheart in aluminum which is 18500 and the brass might be also).

http://imgbox.com/e0vNIeOa


----------



## jalano1222 (Oct 12, 2017)

elzilcho said:


> There was a Surefire E1B that came through a while ago that had been anodized a light blue color. I wouldn't call it a grail but I _loved_ the look of that light. Someone beat me to it last time and I've been keeping an eye out for it ever since. If that Surefire ever comes around again, I'll pounce on it the moment I see it.


This one ...lol


----------



## elzilcho (Oct 12, 2017)

The one I saw had a black tail boot but otherwise yes, that was it. :devil: Damn, now I want it all over again.



jalano1222 said:


> This one ...lol


----------



## hombreluhrs (Oct 12, 2017)

That's a nice one


----------



## magellan (Oct 12, 2017)

hombreluhrs said:


> That's a nice one



It sure is. Very sleek and I luv the color.


----------



## jalano1222 (Oct 12, 2017)

elzilcho said:


> The one I saw had a black tail boot but otherwise yes, that was it.[emoji317]Damn, now I want it all over again.


It was a black tail boot a few minutes ago ..i just replaced it with a blue rubber boot to make it look all blue..this is a shelf queen


----------



## jalano1222 (Oct 12, 2017)

hombreluhrs said:


> That's a nice one


Jalano1222 likes you're comment 👍


----------



## Blackbird13 (Oct 12, 2017)

I want one


----------



## luxlunatic (Oct 16, 2017)

Great thread!!
Here are my current "in hand" grails:




-Steigerwald ARC (SuperperFlashlight V Tribute in Ti)
-Tain Hyperlux
-McGizmo 27LT Proto
-McGizmo 27L PD Proto
-Mac's Tri-EDC (rocking an excellent SOYCD engine)
-McGizmo McLuxIII-T
-McGizmo LS27 (with clicky pak)

Grails that I lust for is a Spy Tri-V and about anything Jeff Henko...


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 16, 2017)

A "grail" for me was just purchased last night.

Malkoff M61NLL. 2 years of searching and if I had waited another 5 minutes woulda missed it.


----------



## Landonb (Oct 16, 2017)

Any Hanko and brass Dc1


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 16, 2017)

Any shelf queens / too nice to use I've sold. This included a Tain Hyperlux (wow...) and a few milky lights. My DLC coated McGizmo Haiku spent a year with me out in a paper mill. And most of my Oveready lights have spent a good bit of time in paper mills around the world.

What I would like is the black chrome McGizmo PD. I've got 5 PDs, all different, but the black chrome........., I've only seen one over the years.

I just picked up a Prometheus Ti Ice - WOW. I know - no pictures or it didn't happen, I just opened it yesterday & I need to get some process warranties written.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Oct 17, 2017)

I have to update my grail, this is a Ti Sigma Regulus collab with TM Design's honeycomb grip: 






It sold last week but I was at Disney with family and missed the posting. Dunno how I'm gonna make it happen but I just HAVE to have it.


----------



## magellan (Oct 18, 2017)

I’m not too picky as to grails, but I’m especially fond of Luter, Photon Fanatic, Tain, McGizmo, and George7809.


----------



## Rat (Oct 18, 2017)

luxlunatic said:


> Great thread!!
> Here are my current "in hand" grails:
> 
> 
> ...




WOW :thumbsup: very nice lights Lux. The Steigerwald ARC I have always loved this light. But I made a rule to never get into custom ti lights to save my marriage. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Oct 19, 2017)

I imagine it's hard for you to pick one when you already have so many lights that the rest of us can only look at photos of, Magellan


----------



## magellan (Oct 19, 2017)

Weld Inspector said:


> I imagine it's hard for you to pick one when you already have so many lights that the rest of us can only look at photos of, Magellan



Well, you’re right about that. I luv ‘em all, from the more modest to the high end customs.


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 19, 2017)

A light that can be used both hand held and headlamp,
AA format
Malkoff durability
Yuji-like tint 3200K and at least 95 CRI 
Mode spacing 0.01, 10, 100 with 250 lumens turbo on a triple click
Mode memory on last mode used except turbo
No PWM
No Strobe
No SOS


----------



## phosphor22 (Oct 19, 2017)

LeanBurn said:


> A light that can be used both hand held and headlamp,
> AA format
> Malkoff durability
> Yuji-like tint 3200K and at least 95 CRI
> ...




Still thinking about my choices, but wow that list sounds pretty good! (except no mode memory for me)


----------



## Pinarello (Oct 19, 2017)

This is the end! Really incredible beauty.


----------



## caddylover (Oct 19, 2017)

Got this yesterday.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 19, 2017)

caddylover said:


> Got this yesterday.



Yesssssssssssssssssss!!!!
:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:

Um err, uh, wut-the-heck is it?


----------



## magellan (Oct 19, 2017)

LOL. That’s one big head!!!


----------



## Rat (Oct 19, 2017)

caddylover said:


> Got this yesterday.




WTF! is that have you got a thread on it yet ?


----------



## BloodLust (Oct 19, 2017)

Cool Fall SPY Tri-V with trits like what transultimate has.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?271230-Tri-V-Information
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...2-Tri-V-Photo-Thread-Share-your-photos!/page4


----------



## magellan (Oct 20, 2017)

Amazing. The Tri-V is truly the Rolls Royce of flashlights.


----------



## Nichia! (Oct 20, 2017)

https://youtu.be/ISW_3MwvalY


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 20, 2017)

caddylover said:


> Got this yesterday.



Does that say 2.8 million candela on the card?
P


----------



## torchsarecool (Oct 20, 2017)

caddylover said:


> Got this yesterday.



Wow!! Thats my Grail light. Very very nice!!!


----------



## torchsarecool (Oct 20, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Yesssssssssssssssssss!!!!
> :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:
> 
> Um err, uh, wut-the-heck is it?



Lance of Ra by silent Thunder Ordnance


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 20, 2017)

finally...a simple, easy to carry EDC 

I wonder what it is made of: [FONT=&quot]Hybrid head design manages thermal load while maintaining low weight.[/FONT]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 20, 2017)

The hands down, in hand favorite is a B.O.S.S 70. Such an amazing flashlight. 






My quest for the one in the bush, the ever elusive, lowly, orange Preon P2. Only 100 were produced. I've [email protected]@Ked far and wide over the last couple of years...... maybe today or tomorrow our paths will cross. 






~ Cg


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 20, 2017)

torchsarecool said:


> Lance of Ra by silent Thunder Ordnance



Looks like a colaboration between young PK and NASA



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The hands down, in hand favorite is a B.O.S.S 70. Such an amazing flashlight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seek and ye shall find mon-frair...


----------



## seery (Oct 20, 2017)

Current favorite = K60 (bone stock).

Dream light = K80 (2x or 4x XHP70.2 steroid ridden flood monster).


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 20, 2017)

This pic is dedicated to Rat.
PK lights rarer than an honest politician are right up his alley.


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 20, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The hands down, in hand favorite is a B.O.S.S 70. Such an amazing flashlight


Just when I thought I'd got over it, thanls CG.
P


----------



## magellan (Oct 20, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> This pic is dedicated to Rat.
> PK lights rarer than an honest politician are right up his alley.



Dang, that looks like something out of a Terminator movie.


----------



## LedTed (Oct 20, 2017)

My current best light is a NiteCore HC30.

My grail light would be a NiteCore D11.2 variant. A D12 if you will; 18650 powered, pumping out 500 steady lumens of snowy white light.


----------



## Rat (Oct 21, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> This pic is dedicated to Rat.
> PK lights rarer than an honest politician are right up his alley.



You SOAB  lol. Great score never seen or heard of anybody ever scoring one of these lights.
How did you get hold of the FoxFury PK1 have you also got the PK2 ? They never made it to production right ? I tried everybody even contacted Foxfury and hit dead ends could never find one.
For others here is a post I started in 2013 when they first showed up in the 2013 shot show. Make sure you have download the add-on so you can see the Photobucket images http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?353052-New-Collection-starts-soon

Got dibs 
:thumbsup:


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for the link, Rattie.
I'd forgotten that I wanted one of those, looks like a pointless quest, for me anyway.
P


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 21, 2017)

Rat said:


> You SOAB  lol. Great score never seen or heard of anybody ever scoring one of these lights.
> How did you get hold of the FoxFury PK1 have you also got the PK2 ? They never made it to production right ? I tried everybody even contacted Foxfury and hit dead ends could never find one.
> 
> 
> ...



PK told me that some were produced but he couldn't say for certain how many. 

The one in the photo was PK's who is a very generous person. He sent it to me as a thank you for believing in his newest ideas early on when everybody else was popping off critisism after critisism over the dumbest little things. 

It was if the market was asking him to not be PK, but some kinda copycat instead. And anybody who has followed him any length of time knows he don't do 'ordinary' nor does he follow conventional wisdom.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Oct 21, 2017)

Wow, some very interesting lights out there!! Awesome thread!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 21, 2017)

This one gets my vote for the coolest flashlight, ever! 

~ Cg



bykfixer said:


>


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 21, 2017)

Tail stands too


----------



## magellan (Oct 21, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Tail stands too



Cool.

It looks more like a stun gun than a flashlight.


----------



## wizardg (Oct 21, 2017)

Not sure what my grail light would be. My favorite light is still my Elektrolumens Tri-Star Phazer. I have brighter lights but that one still....just feels good in the hand.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 22, 2017)

A few pix of the elusive PK-1





Lego time!!





Lego action with tools...
I did not open it to see what can be done when removing that unique bezel, but knowing of that fertile mind of PK it may be capable of all kinds of cool stuff. IR perhaps? 





The business end.
4 blue LED's dot the corners.





Posing for a picture.

With the first click you get 4 blue LED's, which combined make this a very stealthy light in use with enough output to read a map, find a blood trail or navigate a foot path in darkness. Second click makes the cool white LED light up (while blue LED's remain lit. Next click is off. Each change can be done via momentary or a quick click with a easy to push, yet firm and nearly silent button. One of the corners of the tailcap has a hole for a wrist lanyard. If I had to guess I'd say about 250 lumens from the white LED that borders on the very edge of neutral... perhaps 6000-6200k






Very unconventional at its core, and light years ahead in appearance, yet timeless form and features exist throughout from nickel plated contacts to gold plated springs at both ends. 

This was the first flashlight from the former head of engineering at SureFire and launched PK DesignLab. We got to see PK's artistry in the FL2LE in a general sense, but he was behind the scenes designing lights like the PK-1 before we saw the FL2.


----------



## seery (Oct 22, 2017)

I had the pleasure of meeting PK at the 2007 SHOT CPF party.

Such a positive, motivated and generous man...a true inspiration. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 22, 2017)

seery said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting PK at the 2007 SHOT CPF party.
> 
> Such a positive, motivated and generous man...a true inspiration. :thumbsup:



He still is, just behind the scenes for the most part. 
PK Design Lab ended up as more of a hobby than a livliehood, as his consultant company takes up most of his time anymore. 
He can be spotted at various airports throughout the far east on occasion.


----------



## magellan (Oct 22, 2017)

Great photos of this light, thanks.


----------



## ven (Oct 23, 2017)

WOW mr fixer, there are cool lights.............then there are PK lights. Just another level in design, brave and daring in comparison to most(all). Yet more innovative by far, all with specific applications in mind. Tools of art for sure.........................plus PK is simply an awesome all round guy. If a light ever had an occasion when the switch is pressed, its certainly a PK light. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 31, 2017)

PK lights are definitely something special ! Stylistically some of the best looking lights available all the way from the Rogue models at the low end to the Fox Fury at the top end. Even if PKs lights don't fit your wants/needs you have to admire the style and innovation!


----------



## E=DC (Oct 31, 2017)

BloodLust said:


> Cool Fall SPY Tri-V with trits like what transultimate has.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?271230-Tri-V-Information
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...2-Tri-V-Photo-Thread-Share-your-photos!/page4



Wow, so beautiful. I am in awe actually. 

I have been collecting knives for a while and just got into flashlights. I was unaware about the custom Ti machinery going on around here. Specifically with the Cool Spy, my grail...Easily the coolest torch I've ever seen. I'm so jealous ha. I'm gonna get a 007 torch but my wife may divorce me if she finds out how much they are. How much would it be, (ballpark) to get some trit inserts cut into one, anyone know? 
Thanks. Super nice and friendly forum you guys got here👍


----------



## magellan (Oct 31, 2017)

That colors of the rainbow trit selection is cool.


----------



## XR6Toggie (Nov 4, 2017)

I'd really like to get my hands on a Surefire R1 Lawman. I haven't seen anyone that retails them in Australia and I know it would probably cost $600+ but it just looks like such a good piece of hardware.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 4, 2017)

XR6Toggie said:


> I'd really like to get my hands on a Surefire R1 Lawman. I haven't seen anyone that retails them in Australia and I know it would probably cost $600+ but it just looks like such a good piece of hardware.



There's one in the WTS section right now. $150


----------



## XR6Toggie (Nov 4, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> There's one in the WTS section right now. $150



Thanks for the heads up. It’s a 750 lunen version though. I’m after the 1000 lumen version. Amazon open their first warehouse in Australia very soon which might give me some more options.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi XR6Toggie. :welcome: 

Conventional knowledge is your eyes won't be able to distinguish the difference between 750 and 1,000 lumens. 

~ Cg


----------



## tech25 (Nov 5, 2017)

My first Grail would be an 18650 Okluma that has a proud tailcap, H17f and a TIR optic that is fully interchangeable with my DC1. 
I would put out the optic head on my 18350 body, and my triple head on the 18650 body (I don't have and don't want the 18500 battery) I don't really tailstand my lights so the proud button is my preference for comfort of use on the 18650 sized lights.

My other grail would be an 18650 HDS rotary with a HCRI led and a high of about 500 lumens.


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 17, 2017)

McGizmo Custom / experimatal Prototypes


----------



## search_and_rescue (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks to SkyLumen I don’t have a grail anymore! I have what I dreamed!


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 18, 2017)

I still want a Surefire 12ZM. Even though there are brighter LED’s out there, nothing beats that killer N62 throw monster and killer turbohead.


----------



## autogiro (Nov 22, 2017)

I think that as of now there are only two lights that I would be on my "Grail" list.
First would be an HDS Ti Twisty, I've heard only five were ever made and I've never heard of one being up for sale.
Second would be a light that doesn't exist (but should), an HDS Ti Rotary. I'd like to see it in a 325 build.
I have to thank all of you out there who have helped me find my earlier grails... SPY 007s, Tri-Vs, Surefire Six, Surefire "Porsche", and so many others. (and to think it all started with an original Surefire 6P/R in 1992)
Cheers!
Auto


----------



## eraursls1984 (Nov 23, 2017)

autogiro said:


> I think that as of now there are only two lights that I would be on my "Grail" list.
> First would be an HDS Ti Twisty, I've heard only five were ever made and I've never heard of one being up for sale.
> Second would be a light that doesn't exist (but should), an HDS Ti Rotary. I'd like to see it in a 325 build.
> I have to thank all of you out there who have helped me find my earlier grails... SPY 007s, Tri-Vs, Surefire Six, Surefire "Porsche", and so many others. (and to think it all started with an original Surefire 6P/R in 1992)
> ...


I'm pretty positive that I saw a TI HDS twisty for sale just the other day. I think on the book of faces.


----------



## Mike 44 (Dec 9, 2017)

I would love to own a copper Hanko with SF pos clip.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Dec 9, 2017)

I have to add the mokume and timascus azcos tomy graIL list 

Any tain for that matter let alone super exotic has to land on my grail list


----------



## luxlunatic (Dec 10, 2017)

Just added one more McGizmo grail to my collection!
Its a one-off proto on a variation of the S27 Cx2 (Seoul P4 LED in a 27mm head with the 2 cell PD based McClicky).
I guess it would be called the 3xR27 Cx2 (a bit of a mouthful!) sporting 3 Rebel LED's in a 27mm head with the Cx2 pack, 2 stage output with 68 and 286 lumens.





And with a PD pack and single cell McClicky, all kinds of lego options!!





Or the LS27 head on the Cx2 body for extra runtime!





These are all grails to me!!




27LT Proto
27L PD Proto
McLuxIII T
Chrome PD
3xR27 Proto
LS27


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 10, 2017)

luxlunatic said:


>


That is one sexy light.
P


----------



## archimedes (Dec 10, 2017)

luxlunatic said:


> Just added one more McGizmo grail to my collection!
> Its a one-off proto on a variation of the S27 Cx2 (Seoul P4 LED in a 27mm head with the 2 cell PD based McClicky).
> I guess it would be called the 3xR27 Cx2 (a bit of a mouthful!) sporting 3 Rebel LED's in a 27mm head with the Cx2 pack, 2 stage output with 68 and 286 lumens....



Hey Lux, do you know was that proto in that configuration straight from the McG labs, or is that a mod job ?

Beautiful, in either case[emoji106]


----------



## luxlunatic (Dec 10, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Hey Lux, do you know was that proto in that configuration straight from the McG labs, or is that a mod job ?
> 
> Beautiful, in either case[emoji106]



Thank you and it is from the man himself!
Some more info/pics of the light here:
http://www.dmcleish.com/CPF/Rebel-Clusters/index.html
As well as other prototype info and pics of other projects, some I'm sure you've seen (follow link at bottom of page).


----------



## archimedes (Dec 10, 2017)

luxlunatic said:


> Thank you and it is from the man himself!
> Some more info/pics of the light here:
> http://www.dmcleish.com/CPF/Rebel-Clusters/index.html
> As well as other prototype info and pics of other projects, some I'm sure you've seen (follow link at bottom of page).


Awesome, thanks for the info and link !

Yes, this torch very much reminds me of a "luxe" version of the Malkoff Wildcat-V2 :twothumbs

( ... and sorry for the pun )


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Dec 10, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/dx6FzQ0.jpg

This light is beautiful luxlunatic!! That's definitely a Grail light! I wish I could get my hands on a lunasol with the flood ring.

Right now my copper Muyshondt Beagle is my ultimate Grail light. But certainly the others in my collection are my CoolFall Spy 007 and my Prometheus Alphas both the ready mades, and an Alpha custom.

I want a Muyshondt Flieger probably in aluminum bronze.

My sorta dream light is to have Vinh Guyen swap the driver and emitter in my XP-G2 Haiku for a larger die LED to get a more floody beam in a warm tint.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 10, 2017)

InvisibleFrodo said:


> ....
> My sorta dream light is to have Vinhnguyen swap the driver and emitter in my XP-G2 Haiku for a larger die LED to get a more floody beam in a warm tint.



I had a warm white MC-E (single-speed) Aleph LE that was very nice ...


----------



## revlisoft (Dec 26, 2017)

My grail is the Tain MokuTi/Timascus Thud with all the trits!


----------



## U2v5 (Dec 26, 2017)

Titanium 70 BOSS XPL Hi. Arrived last Friday. 🙃


----------



## ven (Dec 26, 2017)

That’s my grail for 2018,would love a BOSS ti with either 219c 4000k or xpl HI 4000k. Congrats U2


----------



## Tejasandre (Dec 26, 2017)

Me too ven, 219. But unless I start selling, I gotta lay low this year.


----------



## ven (Dec 27, 2017)

Tejasandre said:


> Me too ven, 219. But unless I start selling, I gotta lay low this year.



Looks like we are in a similar boat then, yes could sell a couple of lights maybe. Trouble is i cant, ones i have have took some sourcing and a bit to get where i want. Its a want, not a need, thats how i deal with the wait of getting :laughing: Hanko is still a want, but after a hanko and a BOSS....................thats pretty much it for me. It makes me appreciate what i have, all in time


----------



## Icarus (Dec 28, 2017)

luxlunatic said:


> Just added one more McGizmo grail to my collection!
> Its a one-off proto on a variation of the S27 Cx2 (Seoul P4 LED in a 27mm head with the 2 cell PD based McClicky).
> I guess it would be called the 3xR27 Cx2 (a bit of a mouthful!) sporting 3 Rebel LED's in a 27mm head with the Cx2 pack, 2 stage output with 68 and 286 lumens.
> 
> ...



:wow: I love the triples! :twothumbs Who modded your lights? :thinking:


----------



## luxlunatic (Dec 28, 2017)

Icarus said:


> :wow: I love the triples! :twothumbs Who modded your lights? :thinking:



No mods here my friend! All stock or proto's from Don's lab!
More info here on the triple from Don's site as well as other proto info:
http://www.dmcleish.com/CPF/Rebel-Clusters/index.html


----------



## Icarus (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## badtziscool (Dec 28, 2017)

My ultimate grail light would have to be the newly introduced Cool Fall Spy Tri-V 3B BUT one that’s IP67 rated. I’ve had 2 spy 007 pass my hands and I simply love the form factor and interface. NOTHING out there compares to it, but I always felt like I need to baby it since I couldn’t let it drop into a puddle, mud, or dirt. And if it did get dirty, I couldn’t run it under a faucet and soap to clean it.


----------



## AR_Shorty (Jan 1, 2018)

I want to someday find an original Surefire 6.


----------



## sledhead (Jan 1, 2018)

LEMAX SuperPower....


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 1, 2018)

AR_Shorty said:


> I want to someday find an original Surefire 6.



Now that's a grail. 

That's on my "pffft, I'll never find one of those" list. At least in my budget range.

I did find a nice 6P by Laser Products that was a well scuffed unit at an awesome Buy it Now price. It still had a working Laser Products P60 too. 
I set the module aside after scoring another "I'll never find one of those" M61NLL modules. It now has a blemished Malkoff clicky and an Elzetta speed clip so aside from the Elzetta logo on the clip it's a generic looking number that only us flashaholics would appreciate.


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 1, 2018)

That's one of those,
"Can I borrow your light?"
5 minutes later, if you're lucky,
"Thanks"
"What do you mean that's a xxx**xxx MK2 Hi CRi, you could at least enjoy it!"

Pearls to swine.
P


----------



## seery (Jan 1, 2018)

Oops...fat fingered in the wrong thread. 

But since I'm here, I'd love a K60 in olive drab.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 1, 2018)

peter yetman said:


> That's one of those,
> "Can I borrow your light?"
> 5 minutes later, if you're lucky,
> "Thanks"
> ...



I say "CRI" at my work and get "what did you just call me?" 

Or

"I'm reporting you to HR for sexual abuse"...


----------



## richbuff (Jan 1, 2018)

sledhead said:


> LEMAX SuperPower....


Nice pick. I have thought long and hard about the Lemax Superpower. I have searched and read the older topic threads on this item. My excuses for not grabbing this item are just excuses.


----------



## xdayv (Jan 1, 2018)

Always been intrigued by what a Spy can offer... :sick2:


----------



## autogiro (Jan 1, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Now that's a grail.
> 
> That's on my "pffft, I'll never find one of those" list. At least in my budget range.
> 
> ...



Never say never...
I found one a couple of years ago, granted it cost me dearly but I landed it after years of looking.
Auto


----------



## archimedes (Jan 1, 2018)

autogiro said:


> Never say never...
> I found one a couple of years ago, granted it cost me dearly but I landed it after years of looking.
> Auto


Interesting battery installation schematic ... from those long ago olden times :candle:


----------



## autogiro (Jan 1, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Interesting battery installation schematic ... from those long ago olden times :candle:



It does make advertising the battery much easier...
Auto


----------



## sledhead (Jan 1, 2018)

richbuff said:


> Nice pick. I have thought long and hard about the Lemax Superpower. I have searched and read the older topic threads on this item. My excuses for not grabbing this item are just excuses.



I think you just ran out of excuses . I have the LX70..amazing light but it just made me want the SuperPower more.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 10, 2018)

A surefire L1 would be the one I'm after.


----------



## Travis-g (May 15, 2018)

SPY 007


----------



## magellan (May 27, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Interesting battery installation schematic ... from those long ago olden times :candle:



Nice.

I have lots of old xenon and krypton lights from those days, from various brands. Can’t bring myself to part with them cause they’re still sorta cool.


----------



## bykfixer (May 27, 2018)

This was my _*GRAIL*_. A 2C Kel-Lite. 




The top one was a brand new one. Bottom was a user.
Both came from Don Kellers personal collection. 
The bottom one is now a 2x 18500 LifePo4 with a 4 cell Mag PR base xenon that puts out about 200 overdriven lumens.

Bonus:




One of Don's LED drop in prototypes.
This one is #13 of 14 made. 

Once I had acquired the 2c my collecting began to taper off. I had acquired nearly every flashlight from _the list_. Later my final grail, a minty gunmetal 6P was obtained from a fellow CPF'r so that was that.

The E's were not on my list,




So those are a bonus.


----------



## MBentz (May 29, 2018)

Aside from the specific one in my sig, a C2 with the 82nd Airborne's 'AA' on the bezel.


----------



## magellan (May 29, 2018)

MBentz said:


> Aside from the specific one in my sig, a C2 with the 82nd Airborne's 'AA' on the bezel.



Nice. One of my coworkers was in the 101st.


----------



## MBentz (May 29, 2018)

magellan said:


> Nice. One of my coworkers was in the 101st.



Nice. I was attached to them while deployed, but spent all my garrison time at Ft Bragg.


----------



## light-modder (May 29, 2018)

I really want an LF2XT, and a 4/7s bolt light.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (May 29, 2018)

I want to take the LED that MagLite is using in their Warm White Spektrum series MiniMag AAA and put that LED into a StreamLight Stylus Pro.

Both are 2 x AAA penlights. The LED that MagLite chose is amazing in my eyes. And I find the Stylus Pro from StreamLight to be one of the best work/task lights I’ve ever used thanks to the dimensions, the nice forward clicky, a decent enough pocket clip, and ludicrously simple On/Off user interface. Literally as simple as it gets. I guess the mag light is also On/Off but it has that relatively big head, no clicky, and a pocket clip that was an afterthought...


----------



## Weld Inspector (Jun 30, 2018)

light-modder said:


> I really want an LF2XT, and a 4/7s bolt light.



I really liked the look and concept of the bolt light especially the copper but I'm not that big of fan of lights that only use cr123 vs 16340's


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jun 30, 2018)

Weld Inspector said:


> I really liked the look and concept of the bolt light especially the copper but I'm not that big of fan of lights that only use cr123 vs 16340's


The full size bolt light uses 2xCR2's or 1x14500.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Jun 30, 2018)

eraursls1984 said:


> The full size bolt light uses 2xCR2's or 1x14500.



I stand corrected


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jul 1, 2018)

Ozythemandias said:


> Honestly, I don't really have grails. If there's a light I see that I want bad enough, I hustle until I make it happen.
> 
> My best light, or the one I'm most proud of that I had to hustle to get is, first and foremost, my Sigma Damascus Copperhead Regulus. Man did I sell to get that one. Sold knives, lights, iirc I sold a McGizmo Mule, an Okluma, and a knife to be able to get it. No regrets, I ended up rebuying a different Okluma (or two), and a Haiku.
> 
> ...




Grail update: 

I was lucky enough to score a brass Hanko Trident which should have been my grail. Now my ultimate grail is a Mokume Trident and/or any of the older ones with teardrop head. I still want the one from Instagram (maker is Maverick). Not to into the 007 anymore but the Trek with a clip looks great. Any of LM Toolworks band engraved lights are grail worthy too, I’m lucky to have one. HDS thrower head is on my list, as is an 85tr if I find one at a good price. Tim Miklos’ work is up there too, and a McGizmo Lunasol. Crap, it seems my list grew instead of shrunk


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 1, 2018)

Ozythemandias said:


> Grail update:
> 
> I was lucky enough to score a brass Hanko Trident which should have been my grail. Now my ultimate grail is a Mokume Trident and/or any of the older ones with teardrop head. I still want the one from Instagram (maker is Maverick). Not to into the 007 anymore but the Trek with a clip looks great. Any of LM Toolworks band engraved lights are grail worthy too, I’m lucky to have one. HDS thrower head is on my list, as is an 85tr if I find one at a good price. Tim Miklos’ work is up there too, and a McGizmo Lunasol. Crap, it seems my list grew instead of shrunk



hah. Devin shoved me down the rabbit hole... looking to get a Spy of some sort.....


----------

